# Quality button in Android YouTube app is missing



## J99

I can't change the quality of any video. When I click on the 3 dots at the top the options show subtitles only, there is no quality button. 
The quality is set very high and I have a very slow wifi so videos never load.
I tried clearing the cache, uninstall then installing the app again, made sure it's the latest version, even downloaded an old version to see if it will work. But still same problem.
My phone is Innjoo fire plus 3G
Help?


----------



## reticentAJ

Can you play a video on the YouTube app, select the 3 dots, and then provide a screenshot? I see 4 different options on my phone. You're telling me you are only see one, which seems odd. 

What Android operating system are you running?


----------



## J99

I have never seen 4 options. It's usually the report option only and sometimes the captions option shows up

My Android is 4.4.2


----------



## reticentAJ

I have quality, captions, report, and cardboard. 

If you open YouTube in a browser (not using the app), do you have the same issue?


----------



## J99

No, there is a quality button in browser


----------



## reticentAJ

Can you try the following:
1. In the YouTube app, select the 3 dots in the right hand corner
2. Select *Settings*
3. Is *Play HD on Wi-Fi only* enabled or disabled? Does switching that help?

If the above doesn't help, I've posted on YouTube's forum to hopefully receive some help. You could always try restoring the device to factory settings. I'm sure that will resolve the issue, but seems like overkill. Additionally, it would remove all apps, settings, and data on the phone, which you would need to back up first and then reconfigure.


----------



## J99

I tried this before. Doesn't work.
I will restore factory settings if I don't have any other options maybe. 
But thank you anyway!


----------



## reticentAJ

You can try a factory restore, but it doesn't sound like it is going to work. HERE is the thread if you want to take a look.

I'm told that the quality option has been removed, which seems strange since it hasn't been removed from the iOS YouTube app.


----------

